# Wacom Model: CTE-440 "Platform Not Supported" Questions



## lapperoo (Sep 6, 2015)

I have a Wacom Graphire 4 Tablet Model: CTE-440 that was opened and tried out when I purchased it years (essentially unused) ago but my class instructor did not permit it to be used in that class. I now have a need for it but when I tried to load it on my ASUS Win OS 8.1 laptop I get "Platform Not Supported" and cannot go further. 

Is it possible to use this on my new computer and how do I get it to work? I hate to have to buy a new pen/tablet device when the Wacom I have has never really been used. If it's not possible for it to work on Win OS 8.1, will it work on Win 7 OS? I will need help to set it up on the older laptop if that is the only way to use this device. 

Any help would be appreciated. 
Lapperoo


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Lapperoo, welcome to the TSG Forums.... 

I don't think that the problem that you are experiencing is a Windows 8.1 specific issue. The problem is almost certainly related to the Wacom driver.

I am uncertain as to whether Wacom has written a driver for the 440 model that works with W8.1. The only way to get a correct answer to that question is if you asked Wacom directly. Suggest that you raise a support call with Wacom Support.

*CAUTION* : Be careful when taking advice about drivers. ONLY Wacom can advise you correctly as to whether they have a driver, which driver to use (if they have one), how to install it and what precautions you may have to take.

T.


----------

